# every time i think about i college i start crying



## selfconches (Sep 26, 2014)

it's so frustrating because i have no idea what i want to do i haven't started my college applications yet i don't even know what what i want to be in life F***


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can you take a semester or year off? 

You don't have to know what you wanna do for the first 2 years (taking general creds and prerequisites). And usually it won't really effect anything if you change majors more than once (but I wouldn't go from being an Art major to being an engineer since a lot of those credits won't transfer). 

Just research different careers and try to narrow it down to something you either really like or can manage doing for a couple years. 

And a ton of people change career paths more than once in their lifetime 

Also, some people don't work in the field that they got their degree in.


----------



## selfconches (Sep 26, 2014)

i don't think so ... my parents are already pressuring me to apply early decision so i can get a scholarship or be in the honors program ... i have no idea where i want to go so i'm just applying to random schools and hope it does something for me 
it probably doesn't even really matter i don't really care about anything anymore


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've heard that most students change thrir major, a lot of people more than once. It's not uncommon. I was freaking out about that too at that time, and I had a teacher who was in his late 20s who told me that he was just starting to figure out what he wanted to do, so it was fine if I didn't know yet. If someone at that age is doing that, you should have time. 

A lot of colleges will let you go in as undecided/exploratory for at least a year, so you get a chance to take a few classes and see what you like. You still have time to apply, and you could also apply to begin classes in spring rather than starting in the fall. It is easier if you decide to change majors within the first two years because you will most likely be taking general ed and beginner level courses, but it's not impossible to do so later.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Did you know you don't have to go to college?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Did you know you don't have to go to college?


Well yeah that's true, but not everyone's parents will let that slide. As far as they're concerned, you live in their house, so their rules.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

selfconches said:


> i don't think so ... my parents are already pressuring me to apply early decision so i can get a scholarship or be in the honors program ... i have no idea where i want to go so i'm just applying to random schools and hope it does something for me
> it probably doesn't even really matter i don't really care about anything anymore


Hopefully some of those are community colleges (or ones that offer AS, AA, and BS degrees). If you don't feel like you're ready to commit to a 4 year University, maybe apply to some cheap schools (and if it's far away but in state, make sure they have online classes).

My family wanted me to go straight to a 4 year college, but I wanted to "transition", so I'm attending a local school. Just hold firm to what you want and as long as it kinda meets their wants for you (going to school instead of sitting around at home), it should be OK.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation. Its why I think I'm just going to stay home and take community college classes and then go from there.


----------



## selfconches (Sep 26, 2014)

oh god you've got guts ... i could never stay home i would go insane 
i've got to get out of here


----------



## Megan1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm exactly the same. All my friends are away studying at uni and I'm just wondering what I want to study and what I want to do with my life.


----------



## sophieb35 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi guys I'm irish, I'm 17 and currently suffering with anxiety. i get so sick before leaving for school and it's unbearable, lately I've been missing so much days and I'm beginning to think if I could study at home get work sent to me and get it graded etc it would benefit me, I would love to do the end of my exams in my school of it would be allowed as i really need to graduate and get into a photography college, I'm much less anxious while I'm at home and I'm wondering is there any schemes or laws that prevent students with anxiety disorders to receive and send work to and from a school but the student can sit the exams in their school? I've contacted almost everybody i can on this issue, it would be good to hear opinions, I'm terrified im throwing my life away but at the same time my mental health comes first! Thanks for reading x


----------



## selfconches (Sep 26, 2014)

Megan1 said:


> I'm exactly the same. All my friends are away studying at uni and I'm just wondering what I want to study and what I want to do with my life.


it sucks


----------

